

Show HN: Skilleo – Prove and learn coding skills - johntheoak
https://skilleo.me/

======
johntheoak
Hi guys,

The reason I showed you Skilleo is to gather your feedback about it.

We want to make sure that you understand what is Skilleo and what allows you
to do, once you visit it at the first time.

In case you wish to discover more inside, feel free to sign up.

Any feedback about it, even if you are not from a IT sector is welcome.

Thanks!

Cheers Joao

